# Ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις και τεχνολογία > Σταθερή & Κινητή Τηλεφωνία > Isdn - Pstn >  Τελικά άρχισε ο εξαναγκασμός

## pctech

Να βάλουμε υποχρεωτικά όλοι ADSL. Έχω συνδρομή ISDN 64 με Tellas που στο τμήμα εξυπηρέτησης πελατών σκίζει αλλά στο τεχνικό τμήμα είναι για κλάματα. 

*Πράξη Πρώτη*

Πριν ένα μήνα και παραπάνω είχα το φαινόμενο να μου κάνει αποσύνδεση ακριβώς στην μια ώρα σύνδεσης. Φυσικά έφταιγα εγώ, το μόντεμ, ο ΟΤΕ, η γραμμή μου, η πολυκατοικία μου και πάει λέγοντας. Πέρασαν 15 ημέρες με συνεχή τηλέφωνα κ.λ.π. άπειρα call back από την Tellas μα το πρόβλημα δεν είχε λύση. Σε κάποια στιγμή μου λένε πως αν είμαι συνδεμένος στο Internet αλλά ανενεργός το σύστημα κάνει αποσύνδεση μόνο του για λόγους ασφαλείας. Όπα λέω εδώ είμαστε. Ζητάω να εξευρεθώ από αυτή την επιλογή και δια μαγείας τα πάντα δούλευαν εντάξει στην συνέχεια.

Για 15 ημέρες περίπου τα πάντα εντάξει.

*Πράξη Δεύτερη*

Εδώ και μια εβδομάδα στην μια ώρα σύνδεσης συνήθως αλλά και σε μη τακτά διαστήματα ενώ είμαι συνδεμένος κανονικά δεν κατεβάζει τίποτα, δεν ανοίγει καμία σελίδα ούτε και FTP φυσικά. Αποσύνδεση >> σύνδεση και όλα εντάξει για όση ώρα επιθυμούν οι κύριοι της Tellas. Τηλέφωνο στο τμήμα υποστήριξης και εδώ ακούω το μαγικό. Σβήστε τα cookies τα Temporary Internet Files και το History !!! γιατί μπορεί να γέμισαν οι φάκελοι. Λέω λοιπόν πως δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να είναι κάτι τέτοιο αφού έχω 100GB ελεύθερα. Η απάντηση ήταν : Κύριε αυτή είναι η διαδικασία για την λύση αυτού του προβλήματος αφού το δίκτυο δεν έχει πρόβλημα. Ωραία λέω, αντιγράφω τα πάντα στον δεύτερο δίσκο και τα σβήνω όλα. Επανεκκίνηση και φυσικά η λύση δεν ήρθε.  Εκνευρισμένος αφού επέμενε πως φταίω εγώ του κλείνω το τηλέφωνο.

*Πράξη Τρίτη*

Ξανά τηλέφωνο και επιτέλους ήρθε η απάντηση. Θα το αναθέσουμε στο τμήμα του δικτύου για να το ελέγξουν.

Και λέω εγώ τώρα πως γίνεται πέντε μήνες να μην έχω κανένα πρόβλημα και μόλις άρχισε ο χορός της ADSL και τα απίστευτα δώρα για ISDN και PSDN συνδέσεις να αρχίζουν και τα παλαβά με τις συνδέσεις ?
Και δεν λέω μόνο για την Tellas αλλά και για άλλους αφού έχουν ακουστεί πολλά παρόμοια τον τελευταίο καιρό. Μήπως λέω μήπως εγώ με το φτωχό μου μυαλό και την εξυπνάδα αυτών, προσπαθούν να μας εξαναγκάσουν να πάμε σε ADSL? Αλλιώς δεν καταλαβαίνω τον λόγο για τον οποίο γίνονται όλα αυτά. Η ειρωνεία δε είναι πως δίνουν απίστευτα δώρα στις ISDN και PSDN συνδέσεις που λίγο μετά είναι άχρηστες. Ο χρήστης απογοητεύεται, ακούει και τους φίλους του να του λένε για ADSL και τα υπέρ της και έτσι τους πληρώνει ξανά για να έχει αυτό που άλλες χώρες το θεωρούν αυτονόητο να υπάρχει σε κάθε σπίτι πλέον.

*ΦΤΗΝΟ ΚΑΙ ΣΥΝΕΧΕΣ INTERNET*

----------


## Tony_Ts

Μήπως όλα αυτά τα προβλήματα παρουσιάζονται λόγω λανθασμένου Configuration ή κάποιας ρύθμισης που ενώ πρέπει να γίνει μόνο στις ADSL γίνεται και στις υπόλοιπες ;

----------


## Athlon_XP

Εγώ πιστεύω είναι και ότι μάλλον το περισσότερο bandwidth το δίνουν στις ADSL και μισθωμένες γραμμές παρά στις dialup και τα πρόβληματα αυτά τουλάχιστον ξεκίνησαν από την μέρα που δώθηκε το ADSL σε λειτουργία δηλαδή από αρχές Ιουνίου.

----------


## mechdim

Να πω και γω την δικη μου ιστορια. Μεχρι τον Ιουλιο ειχα acn pstn και ο τελευταιος μηνας ηταν αβασταχτος. Ακριβως οπως και στον pctech γινοταν συνδεση αλλα μετα τιποτα. Τι ping τι pong, τιποτα δεν δουλευε αλλα εγω ο βλακας πληρωνα τον EPAK για να το κοιταω. Στο τμημα εξυπηρετησης αλλα λογια να αγαπιομαστε. Μετα επαψα να ασχολουμαι και αλλαξα isp. Τωρα για το ποσο προσπαθουν να μας εξαναγκασουν να παρουμε dsl μαλλον αυτο θα πρεπει να συμβαινει σε αυτους που δινουν την φθηνοτερη συνδρομη (λεγε με tellas) οποτε πολυ πιθανο φιλε pctech να εχεις δικιο. Αλλα και παλι τοσο βλακες ειναι, δεν σκεφτονται οτι αμα παρεις dsl δεν θα ναι απο αυτους? Λογικη μυρμηγκιου θα χουν   :Smile:

----------


## blizard

> Μήπως λέω μήπως εγώ με το φτωχό μου μυαλό και την εξυπνάδα αυτών, προσπαθούν να μας εξαναγκάσουν να πάμε σε ADSL?


πως μπορει να τους συμφερει αυτο?
Αφου σου παιρνουν πανω απο 20 ευρω στην ISDN64, και σιγουρα δεν θα κατεβαζεις ουτε 3gb το μηνα απο αυτους(4 ωρες την μερα full θες για 3gb).

Με τα ιδια χρηματα  μπορεις να παρεις 5 gb απο sparknet σε dsl, 
Kαι αντι να δινεις 23 ευρω το μηνα σε βραδυνο Επακ για τις 4 ωρες, δωσε 27 για dsl στον Οτε να τελειωνεις.
Εσενα σε συμφερει σιγουρα...αμφιβαλω αν συμφερει και αυτους(tellas-ote) να σε χασουν απο isdn πελατη.

Ειναι πολυ περιεργο παντος να σερνονται οι isdn-pstn users, τα σκανε χοντρα για ελαχιστες υπηρεσιες, εχουν και το επακ να τους χρεωνει περισσοτερο οσο καθυστερουν...
Οσο καιρο ειχα b-online δεν ειχα ποτε προβλήμα...δοκιμαστε αν θελετε.
(1 μηνα συνδεση, 10 ευρω η pstn 20 η isdn, και αν παρεις την pstn και μετα απο 2 μερες στειλεις sms για να την κανεις isdn,σου γινεται για το υπολοιπο δωρεαν)

----------


## ermis333

To ίδιο είχε συμβεί και σε μένα φίλε pctech πριν από ένα μήνα και είχα και εγώ ISDN 64 Tellas το περίεργο ήταν πως η PSTN δούλευε μια χαρά(αλήθεια για δοκίμασε λιγο με PSTN), πάντως το όλο θέμα λύθηκε 2 μέρες αφού μου είπαν οτι το πρόβλημα μεταβιβάστικε στο τμήμα δικτύου. Καλού κακού πάρε τους ξανά τηλ. από Δευτέρα μεριά (αν συνεχιστει το πρόβλημα και ξαναπές) τους (μιας και τις καθημερινές δουλεύουν περισσότεροι τεχνικοί).  :Wink:

----------

